# Dior Poison



## Tonitra (Jun 25, 2006)

What do you think of the various Poison perfumes (I think there are four different kinds)?
A friend of mine used to use Hypnotic Poison all the time and initially I hated it, but eventually started to like it a lot. Intoxicating in a good way, I guess, lol. Now I'm even considering buying it.
Advice and thoughts on Poison?
Thanks!


----------



## jessiekins1 (Jul 16, 2006)

hypnotic poison is my scent! i love it so much i could eat it! LOL seriously, when ever anyone else is wearing it, my nose will follow them as they walk by. people tell me all the time that i smell awesome. definately buy it.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jul 17, 2006)

The original "Poison" is my signature scent (besides Opium).  I have been wearing this 'fume since I was about 12!  I *LOVE* this..the only thing is that I hear a lot of gals say it doesn't go well w/ their body chemistry..apparently my chemistry is just right for it, 'cause I'm forever getting comps. on it every time I wear it.  I haven't tried the other scents in the Poison line, however, so I can't say anything about those..I guess you really have to be a fan of heavy, spicey scents to love this, though...I am..I only wear spicey perfumes!!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 17, 2006)

hypnotic poison if my favorite by far... i think its really strong and sweet so a little goes along way...


----------



## moonrevel (Jul 18, 2006)

Another vote for the love of Hypnotic Posion.  I used to only wear lighter scents, but I absolutely love how this smells on me.  It's definitely unique and quite sexy.


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Jul 18, 2006)

Definately Hypnotic Poison- but as kaliraksha said before... a tiiinny bit goes a long long way!


----------



## lara (Jul 20, 2006)

I absolutely loathe all of them. Whenever a client wears a Posion perfume the scent makes me feel like I'm going to be ill. :/


----------

